# A380 on TLC tonite



## 404SqnAVSTeach (13 Feb 2005)

I know this site is mostly about the Army... but for the few interested, TLC is showing us more of the
making of the largest commercial plane ever built.  tonite, Feb 13. 
Comming Together

Also Feb 17...
A380: A Race to Built.  I think this one is a repeat.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Feb 2005)

> I know this site is mostly about the Army... but for the few interested, TLC is showing us more of the
> making of the largest commercial plane ever built.  tonite, Feb 13.



Nah...thats why us Naval and Air Force types are slowly taking over. Today army.ca tomorrow the...WORLD!!!!  >


----------

